
Show HN: A method to generate more business ideas for solopreneurs - ramonsuarez
https://www.bigfmethod.com
======
ramonsuarez
Out of frustration after not finding any relevant methods that could help me
come up with more business Ideas to develop, I've ended up creating the BIGF
Method (BIGF stands for Business Idea Generation Framework).

There are methods and tools out there, but they basically are for teams of
people working for a company, not for entrepreneurs / indy hackers / side
hustlers by themselves.

So I decided to document my own journey and use that as the base to create the
BIGF Method with the hope that it will be helpful for other entrepreneurs like
me.

You can get in for free with the code hn (it will be valid until tomorrow).

I hope you find it useful and that you can help me improve it.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post and checking out the BIGF Method.

Ramon

------
xcubic
You don't mention even a slight hint about how it all works, or if one of
those ideas was turned into a business. Also, 10$ seems low for a (possible?)
life-changing course. If I could find ideas that easily my life might be
different.

So, why should we buy?

~~~
ramonsuarez
Thanks for the feedback @xcubic.

How it works is explained in the free preview part of the course:
[https://www.bigfmethod.com/courses/bigf-
method/lessons/intro...](https://www.bigfmethod.com/courses/bigf-
method/lessons/intro/).

That's also where I explain what I'm doing with those ideas: I'm working
through them as part of my journey to find my next business. I thought it
would add confusion to send them to another website to learn about my
challenge ([https://ramonsuarez.com/launching-at-least-one-project-
every...](https://ramonsuarez.com/launching-at-least-one-project-every-month-
my-entrepreneurship-learning-challenge/))

I'll look again into the text and see if I can fit it in a relevant way.

About the pricing: I find it is a good price to start with to get more people
in, specially at the beginning where not enough people have gone in to provide
good testimonials. I also think that the target audience is very price
sensitive.

What would be the adequate price for you?

Why buy? Because you are looking for new business ideas and are stuck.

~~~
ramonsuarez
I've implemented a couple changes in the landing page text based on your
feedback @xcubic. Again, thanks :)

